# Backup and Restore of Multiple Users



## KnightTim (Oct 10, 2012)

So in google searching and reading around I haven't seen anyone talking about this, so I figured I'll ask.

When switching ROMs when you have more than one user, how does backing up settings for non-primary users work? 
Is it even possible?
Also can you backup Users?

I'd love to switch ROMs but I'm not the only user so if setting up everything for the secondary user has to be done manually that is a big deal, and the main reason I am still running stock. If anyone has experience with this I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Both users would require root access. SuperSU doesn't allow it, but there's a new version of Superuser that is supposed to. Version 3.3?, it's V3-something. I haven't tried it cause SU doesn't play nice with some kernel tweaks I do. Root access to both users is why themes won't work also, I'm told. So far I've changed roms a few times & 2ed user must be reinstalled manually. I haven't been able to get Play Store to auto download either. It's a pain, but better than the pain I'd receive from Wife if I didn't put everything back exact. Nova launcher saves my ass here! and works beautiful.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

